# After 2 1/2  years of pursuing carl dutton,of stoke on trent, in the courts....



## noni

*Post cancelled*

Post cancelled


----------



## trevskoda

Sorry to hear you plight but i am more than ever glad i built my own so if its wrong only my a--e to kick.


----------



## Steveboy

Wow. What a sad tale. Sooo genuinely sorry for you. But well done for pursuing thru the courts and for giving a heads up.
Here's to 2016 being a much better year for you.


----------



## Pauljenny

We had a similar problem with Campbells of Kirkham, between 2007 and 2010.

They might just have been hopelessly in efficient , but we came to think that they were a bunch of lying *&^%$%^&s. We imagined that it was an official policy to ignore customers complaints , as most were old people, liable to die or give up the fight.

After a year of their stonewalling and "economy with the truth ", we told them we would increase our claim by 1/2 % a month, add any expenses caused by their continued failure to respond , plus a £25 "Monthly management fee " .

After another 12 months , by which time ,our claim had increased substantially, we started a Small Claims Court case against them. 

They ignored us until we were virtually on the courtroom steps , made us an offer which we turned down and then finally gave in and paid up.

More power to your elbow.... Give lousy traders Hell !


----------



## Dave Smart

*Im Sure you have posted about this on another forum*

Hi I am sure you have posted about this company in another forum before but it was removed.  I had my Camper Converted by the lads at Sunset after a recommendation from a friend and i have never had any issues at all.  I had the initial snag list which took all of an hour to sort and that was it.  My Camper is perfect and has been in for habitation and gas checks at different locations once a year since and its always passed.  Its a shame the Company is no longer there as I used to nip in when i was in the area for a cup of tea and a chat.  I don't think its fair to go a forum and slate companies when your dispute was sorted out weather it was in court or not. too many small businesses are ruined by one disgruntled customer mouthing off when the owner can't defend it. i am sure if Carl was as bad as you were making out, these forums would be full of his name. enjoy your forthcoming trips :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 9849

Dave Smart said:


> Hi I am sure you have posted about this company in another forum before but it was removed.  I had my Camper Converted by the lads at Sunset after a recommendation from a friend and i have never had any issues at all.  I had the initial snag list which took all of an hour to sort and that was it.  My Camper is perfect and has been in for habitation and gas checks at different locations once a year since and its always passed.  Its a shame the Company is no longer there as I used to nip in when i was in the area for a cup of tea and a chat.  I don't think its fair to go a forum and slate companies when your dispute was sorted out weather it was in court or not. too many small businesses are ruined by one disgruntled customer mouthing off when the owner can't defend it. i am sure if Carl was as bad as you were making out, these forums would be full of his name. enjoy your forthcoming trips :wave:



As long as the poster tells the truth,says nothing libellous and can back it up with evidence then there isn't a problem.The business concerned can always seek legal redress if anything that damages their reputation can be proved to be untrue.They can also join the forum and have the right of reply to answer anything that they believe to be false.
I,and I'm sure many other members take notice of company reports and there are some companies I would avoid at all costs,conversely there are also companies that I wouldn't hesitate to use which is why it's important to comment on good service as well as bad.


----------



## HappyCamper

*Carl Dutton*

Firstly I think it's very wrong to actually name some one on a website for a job they did... And to drag them through court twice for the same issue just makes you out to be hounding him. I had my VW converted by mr Dutton and I've had no problems with it at all the only problem was the pop up roof and that was a manufacturer issue where the pin sheared as they were not strong enough for the job.
The quality was worth the money we paid.... Me and my wife were over the moon when we went to pick it up all finished. I've just googled his name to try find other jobs he's done and your post came up. The vehicle should have been taken back to Mr Duttons garage and he should've had an independent engineer to assess problems you think had occurred not taken the to a garage where they will say what you want to hear to get money off you. It's like going quick fit they have your pants down every time. You go in for a handbrake cable and come out with new brakes and tyres because they were deemed to be dangerous yet could still be legal and have years left in them! it's just a vicious circle to get money off you!! That's why I never let my wife take the car or van to a garage! To be honest it's disgusting people like yourself that get small garages shut down!! :mad2: welcome to come and view my van, just don't expect me to be polite


----------



## Deleted member 9849

HappyCamper said:


> Firstly I think it's very wrong to actually name some one on a website for a job they did... And to drag them through court twice for the same issue just makes you out to be hounding him. I had my VW converted by mr Dutton and I've had no problems with it at all the only problem was the pop up roof and that was a manufacturer issue where the pin sheared as they were not strong enough for the job.
> The quality was worth the money we paid.... Me and my wife were over the moon when we went to pick it up all finished. I've just googled his name to try find other jobs he's done and your post came up. The vehicle should have been taken back to Mr Duttons garage and he should've had an independent engineer to assess problems you think had occurred not taken the to a garage where they will say what you want to hear to get money off you. It's like going quick fit they have your pants down every time. You go in for a handbrake cable and come out with new brakes and tyres because they were deemed to be dangerous yet could still be legal and have years left in them! it's just a vicious circle to get money off you!! That's why I never let my wife take the car or van to a garage! To be honest it's disgusting people like yourself that get small garages shut down!! :mad2: welcome to come and view my van, just don't expect me to be polite



Welcome to the forum Happycamper,rather an unsuitable username I think.


----------



## horshamjack

Funny how these free members come out of the woodwork to big this guys business up.


----------



## dave docwra

HappyCamper said:


> Firstly I think it's very wrong to actually name some one on a website for a job they did... And to drag them through court twice for the same issue just makes you out to be hounding him. I had my VW converted by mr Dutton and I've had no problems with it at all the only problem was the pop up roof and that was a manufacturer issue where the pin sheared as they were not strong enough for the job.
> The quality was worth the money we paid.... Me and my wife were over the moon when we went to pick it up all finished. I've just googled his name to try find other jobs he's done and your post came up. The vehicle should have been taken back to Mr Duttons garage and he should've had an independent engineer to assess problems you think had occurred not taken the to a garage where they will say what you want to hear to get money off you. It's like going quick fit they have your pants down every time. You go in for a handbrake cable and come out with new brakes and tyres because they were deemed to be dangerous yet could still be legal and have years left in them! it's just a vicious circle to get money off you!! That's why I never let my wife take the car or van to a garage! To be honest it's disgusting people like yourself that get small garages shut down!! :mad2: welcome to come and view my van, just don't expect me to be polite



Are you Mr Duttons publicity manager?


----------



## meggypeggy

There are currently 325 people viewing this thread :lol-061:


----------



## RichardHelen262

dave docwra said:


> Are you Mr Duttons publicity manager?



Or maybe mr Duttons himself


----------



## Robmac

helen262 said:


> Or maybe mr Duttons himself



First post too.

Hmmmm!


----------



## meggypeggy

HappyCamper said:


> Firstly I think it's very wrong to actually name some one on a website for a job they did... And to drag them through court twice for the same issue just makes you out to be hounding him. I had my VW converted by mr Dutton and I've had no problems with it at all the only problem was the pop up roof and that was a manufacturer issue where the pin sheared as they were not strong enough for the job.
> The quality was worth the money we paid.... Me and my wife were over the moon when we went to pick it up all finished. I've just googled his name to try find other jobs he's done and your post came up. The vehicle should have been taken back to Mr Duttons garage and he should've had an independent engineer to assess problems you think had occurred not taken the to a garage where they will say what you want to hear to get money off you. It's like going quick fit they have your pants down every time. You go in for a handbrake cable and come out with new brakes and tyres because they were deemed to be dangerous yet could still be legal and have years left in them! it's just a vicious circle to get money off you!! That's why I never let my wife take the car or van to a garage! To be honest it's disgusting people like yourself that get small garages shut down!! :mad2: welcome to come and view my van, just don't expect me to be polite



Well there's your mistake see! If you let the Mrs take it in you'd be amazed at the discounts 
Your probably right about the pants down bit though :shag:


----------



## oldish hippy

there a firm up the road from me and by that i mean within  50 miles that peeps have said they are rubbish and other say they are brillant you can only go by your own experience and if you wish to use that firm is to get your concerns out in the open to start with and say right from the start this is how you wish to be treated and this is level of service you expect and then they have two option open to them either decline your business or accept what you are saying and treat you right

ps withsomething like this itend to ignore the free membersas they can sign up with just email and they could be anyone and do look at post count and how long they hav e been member when they start having a go about anything ok it could be called  predjuice but rathe r read some thing by someone who seem to know what they on about sorry if this offennds free members all i can say is join and particpate ok if not join then particpate in the forum and get a reputataion as a serious free member


----------



## phillybarbour

Sorry to hear your story, but sounds like the vans right now and your still here to enjoy it.


----------



## HappyCamper

I said he did our van up. Does that make me family now? Free member yes why pay for something when it's free? Didn't realise it was a group hate site.


----------



## HappyCamper

dave docwra said:


> Are you Mr Duttons publicity manager?



Did not realise he was so popular.....


----------



## Tony Lee

HappyCamper said:


> Firstly I think it's very wrong to actually name some one on a website for a job they did... And to drag them through court twice for the same issue just makes you out to be hounding him. I had my VW converted by mr Dutton and I've had no problems with it at all the only problem was the pop up roof and that was a manufacturer issue where the pin sheared as they were not strong enough for the job.
> The quality was worth the money we paid.... Me and my wife were over the moon when we went to pick it up all finished. I've just googled his name to try find other jobs he's done and your post came up. The vehicle should have been taken back to Mr Duttons garage and he should've had an independent engineer to assess problems you think had occurred not taken the to a garage where they will say what you want to hear to get money off you. It's like going quick fit they have your pants down every time. You go in for a handbrake cable and come out with new brakes and tyres because they were deemed to be dangerous yet could still be legal and have years left in them! it's just a vicious circle to get money off you!! That's why I never let my wife take the car or van to a garage! To be honest it's disgusting people like yourself that get small garages shut down!! :mad2: welcome to come and view my van, just don't expect me to be polite



Perhaps you should read the original post again as I believe it answers several of your objections.

BTW Do you have a reason why the company has ceased trading.


----------



## invalid

The INDEPENDENT checks found fault. The COURT found TWICE in favour of the van owner, if I was looking for someone to work on my van, I would keep looking. Praise good work, dam those who do bad work, there will always be them that try it on, but spending over two years chasing someone makes me feel someone was truly pissed.:idea-007:


----------



## meggypeggy

HappyCamper said:


> I said he did our van up. Does that make me family now? Free member yes why pay for something when it's free? Didn't realise it was a group hate site.



Now you do. Bye :wave:

Ban this knobhead immediately :hammer: 

Oh, he's not a member  we could catapult him :rabbit:


----------



## delicagirl

just because happy camper holds a  different view there is no need to be abusive to him surely ?


----------



## meggypeggy

delicagirl said:


> just because happy camper holds a  different view there is no need to be abusive to him surely ?



Delica! Its about loyalty. 
Your not seriously telling me you are falling for this?
And there was me thinking you were uber intelligent with good morals.


----------



## delicagirl

meggypeggy said:


> Delica! Its about loyalty.
> Your not seriously telling me you are falling for this?
> And there was me thinking you were uber intelligent with good morals.



meggy I don't know both sides of the story  so I cannot judge ...


----------



## meggypeggy

delicagirl said:


> meggy I don't know both sides of the story  so I cannot judge ...



Yeah you can lol its easy!

What does your gut tell you? Stop listening to your head and listen to your heart :heart:


----------



## jennyp19

Hi ya - well done OP for persisting. 

Just to add my two penny worth - 
its pretty obvious after Court judgements that there is only the one side but if the company has been in business for several years, by law of average, they will have done some that were ok - so it's a bit uncalled to give free members so much immediate stick. 
IF - (and it's a big IF) they are genuine free members - members on here have now done exactly the same for the reputation of this site.

I guess I'm in the minority re free members! Question -Would reactions have been the same if OP had been a free member ???

Maybe should have been originally posted in full member Only Area. 

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Tony Lee

Reading this topic it is pretty obvious that there is only one member here who has stepped over the line and that is meggypenny. 

It would be a very big pity if paid-up members were allowed to engage in free-member bashing for no reason other than a misapprehension that they are somehow superior. Not so.


----------



## Deleted member 9849

jennyp19 said:


> ......................................... so it's a bit uncalled to give free members so much immediate stick.
> If they are genuine free members - members on here have now done exactly the same for the reputation of this site.



People can be whoever they like with the anonymity of the internet and you have to make your own judgement.In this case HappyCamper has joined as a free member this month and his first post is a strong defence of a business that has been heavily criticised and taken to court by a long standing member and had to pay compensation.

My judgement for what it's worth is that HappyCamper has joined the forum specifically to defend Sunset Leisure Motorhomes Ltd,he/she could be an employee or friend/relative of the business owner,it may be a cynical view and I would like to be proved wrong but I don't think we'll see many more posts from HappyCamper and I would be very surprised if he/she paid the subs to become a full member.

Most genuine new members do an introductory post in the new members forum and then go on to build up a posting reputation on the forum over a period of time,when someone joins as a free member and then does a scathing first post I personally take it with the proverbial pinch of salt.


----------



## delicagirl

none of us know who she/he is....  speculation is pointless ...
only time will tell  ....


----------



## dave docwra

HappyCamper said:


> Did not realise he was so popular.....



He is not with me..


----------



## meggypeggy

After careful consideration and on reading the posts that followed my outburst, I would like to offer my sincere apologies to "Happy camper".
I do not know what came over me. I would be mortified to think that you and your family had come here to this site with open hearts only to be offended and abused by some member who has been here five minutes and doesn't even own a van! 
I am weighed down with shame that I allowed intuition to take over. I feel like a really rotten person and I hope you will give me a second chance. I'd hate to think I was the reason that you hadn't joined or hadn't continued to post your valuable comments. As whatever his name is posted, I am clearly the only one to over step the line. I am sorry. It was unfair of me to judge and I hope we will have many happy camper debates and laughs in the future


----------



## meggypeggy

wakk44 said:


> People can be whoever they like with the anonymity of the internet and you have to make your own judgement.In this case HappyCamper has joined as a free member this month and his first post is a strong defence of a business that has been heavily criticised and taken to court by a long standing member and had to pay compensation.
> 
> My judgement for what it's worth is that HappyCamper has joined the forum specifically to defend Sunset Leisure Motorhomes Ltd,he/she could be an employee or friend/relative of the business owner,it may be a cynical view and I would like to be proved wrong but I don't think we'll see many more posts from HappyCamper and I would be very surprised if he/she paid the subs to become a full member.
> 
> Most genuine new members do an introductory post in the new members forum and then go on to build up a posting reputation on the forum over a period of time,when someone joins as a free member and then does a scathing first post I personally take it with the proverbial pinch of salt.



Great post Wakk


----------



## sparrks

meggypeggy said:


> After careful consideration and on reading the posts that followed my outburst, I would like to offer my sincere apologies to "Happy camper".
> I do not know what came over me. I would be mortified to think that you and your family had come here to this site with open hearts only to be offended and abused by some member who has been here five minutes and doesn't even own a van!
> I am weighed down with shame that I allowed intuition to take over. I feel like a really rotten person and I hope you will give me a second chance. I'd hate to think I was the reason that you hadn't joined or hadn't continued to post your valuable comments. As whatever his name is posted, I am clearly the only one to over step the line. I am sorry. It was unfair of me to judge and I hope we will have many happy camper debates and laughs in the future



Your outburst was way OTT, but at least you have had the decency to apologise which I'm sure every one here would accept. I have often written a scathing reply to someones comment but I normally wait around 20 mins and then usually delete the post.


----------



## meggypeggy

sparrks said:


> Your outburst was way OTT, but at least you have had the decency to apologise which I'm sure every one here would accept. I have often written a scathing reply to someones comment but I normally wait around 20 mins and then usually delete the post.



This is good advice  and taken on board :boat:


----------



## Tony Lee

sparrks said:


> Your outburst was way OTT, but at least you have had the decency to apologise which I'm sure every one here would accept. I have often written a scathing reply to someones comment but I normally wait around 20 mins and then usually delete the post.



I might be overly suspicious, but saw it as merely part of the effort to create a record for the most posts in the first month of membership.


----------



## sparrks

Tony Lee said:


> I might be overly suspicious, but saw it as merely part of the effort to create a record for the most posts in the first month of membership.



Could be, but I reckon she's just a chatterbox.


----------



## meggypeggy

Tony Lee said:


> I might be overly suspicious, but saw it as merely part of the effort to create a record for the most posts in the first month of membership.



You are one smart cookie Tony  where's my badge :baby:

If I get the most posts over a year can I have a van? :raofl:


----------



## Deleted member 5816

No you get to start a Book club.

Alf






meggypeggy said:


> You are one smart cookie Tony  where's my badge :baby:
> 
> If I get the most posts over a year can I have a van? :raofl:


----------



## meggypeggy

Alf said:


> No you get to start a Book club.
> 
> Alf



Couldn't have done it without you Alf. My generous hero who supplied us all with books and supported me and had my back from the beginning. Your a good man Alf xxx

Thanks to Penny and Helen also 

Sorry Tony   I keep forgetting its not all about me :bow: my bad.


----------



## Tezza33

meggypeggy said:


> After careful consideration and on reading the posts that followed my outburst, I would like to offer my sincere apologies to "Happy camper".
> I do not know what came over me. I would be mortified to think that you and your family had come here to this site with open hearts only to be offended and abused by some member who has been here five minutes and doesn't even own a van!
> I am weighed down with shame that I allowed intuition to take over. I feel like a really rotten person and I hope you will give me a second chance. I'd hate to think I was the reason that you hadn't joined or hadn't continued to post your valuable comments. As whatever his name is posted, I am clearly the only one to over step the line. I am sorry. It was unfair of me to judge and I hope we will have many happy camper debates and laughs in the future


If it is any consolation I think a lot of your views on this are the same as mine and I suspect a lot of others, without proof I kept quiet, but then again I tick 'M' on all forms not 'F'
:king:


----------



## delicagirl

Tony Lee said:


> I might be overly suspicious, but saw it as merely part of* the effort to create a record for the most posts in the first month of membership*.




Surely you mean the most offensive posts in the first month of membership ?  -  just a thought


----------



## Asterix

Reputation is everything in a business,especially now with all the info available on the net,its no different to any company,from Amazon to your local curry house. Online reviews are something most of us use when buying goods and services,I don't see how the OPs review can be any different,others probably thought so too and possibly why they ceased trading. To attack someone for leaving a review is ridiculous,certainly join in with your own review Happycamper,not need to get on ya high horse...by the way,welcome.


----------



## Tony Lee

Hey, no problem meg. Paying your membership fee entitles you to (mis)use this forum in any way you see fit.



> Surely you mean the most offensive posts in the first month of membership ? - just a thought



That had crossed my mind, but given that judging the real her by her posts might be a touch unkind,  I thought "irrelevant" might be a better choice of words. But yes, offensive fits.


----------



## meggypeggy

delicagirl said:


> Surely you mean the most offensive posts in the first month of membership ?  -  just a thought



Thank goodness that's all it was. Otherwise I'd be worried!


----------



## meggypeggy

Tony Lee said:


> Hey, no problem. Paying your membership fee entitles you to (mis)use this forum in any way you see fit.



You mean like you are? Right now? You trouble seeking little ... 

Let's not fight, I would only make me look silly again.

We could stop being childish and go and have a boogie over on the 5000 post thread :rockroll:

You might even enjoy yourself


----------



## sparrks

Chatterbox most definitely


----------



## meggypeggy

sparrks said:


> Chatterbox most definitely



Yeah I love a chatter 

I dont mind a bit of sparring and Delicate and Tony seem a good sort underneath it all. Mild in comparison to some.

They would be bored without me


----------



## voyagerstan

Hey Tony a bit off course here but got a couple of friends headed your way (Columbia) Kev and Danny and Mali the dog in an Iveco 4x4 yellow . You never know you might bump into them . Sorry to hijack the thread .     stan


----------



## runnach

The  problem with so called "naming and shaming" is you only get one side of the tale.

Of course there are some bad operators out there (I am ex motor trade 23 years) 

Often people accept there can be an issue normally people orientated not product, it is how you handle it that matters. Ironically these customers with a glitch when you put it right become the best ambassardors for the business. 

Conversely you get individuals whose expectations are frankly unrealistic.

Pareto principal holds true , 80 % of the shite is generated by either 20 % of the staff or customers.

I am waiting for the day when someone starts shouting off over social media and taken to the cleaners. It is too easy.

I am part of a caravan group on fb 35000 members , The number of times people have a bleat but haven't bothered talking to the supplier I have lost count.

This post is not aimed at the OP btw, more a casual observation 

Channa


----------



## yorkieowl

meggypeggy said:


> Well there's your mistake see! If you let the Mrs take it in you'd be amazed at the discounts
> Your probably right about the pants down bit though :shag:



Yes that quote was quite patronising, like we're all dumb blondes. :mad2:


----------



## meggypeggy

yorkieowl said:


> Yes that quote was quite patronising, like we're all dumb blondes. :mad2:



How you choose to take it yorkie is your own business. You've seen enough of my posts to make your own mind up.

As I have yours


----------



## yorkieowl

meggypeggy said:


> How you choose to take it yorkie is your own business. You've seen enough of my posts to make your own mind up.
> 
> As I have yours



Wasn't meaning your post, but the post where he wouldn't let his wife take the car to the garage.


----------



## meggypeggy

yorkieowl said:


> Wasn't meaning your post, but the post where he wouldn't let his wife take the car to the garage.



I knew that really  :mad1:

You are good. Go get him. Be gentle though c:


----------

